# Peformance - tuning quicky



## fred974 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a quick question. I have a server with three jails and tuned the host's /etc/rc.conf and /boot/loader.conf to boost my ZFS performance. Do I have to copy all the settings over to each jail or do the jails inherit the settings from the host?

Thank you,

Fred


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2013)

You cannot change kernel parameters or load kernel modules from within a jail. Jails use the host's kernel.


----------



## fred974 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi @SirDice,

So the jails will inherit the settings from the host then. Is that right? Do I still need 
	
	



```
zfs_enable="YES"
```
 in my jail rc.conf file?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2013)

fred974 said:
			
		

> So the jails will inherit the settings from the host then. Is that right?


Yes, remember that even with multiple jails there's always only one kernel running, the host's.



> Do I still need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. That would try to load the ZFS kernel module, which isn't allowed.


----------



## fred974 (Sep 19, 2013)

Cool, I get it 

Thank you.


----------

